# genetech genetropin -lab results



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

human norm 0-3

lab result 6,39

not as cheap but g2g:thumb:


----------



## PhilCritch (Jan 10, 2014)

B-50 said:


> human norm 0-3
> 
> lab result 6,39
> 
> ...


How do you go about the lab tests?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Got some of this good stuff


----------



## didless (Jul 12, 2009)

very good hgh this is what I use.


----------



## B-50 (Jan 20, 2008)

PhilCritch said:


> How do you go about the lab tests?


Am sendin vial to poland my mate injecting and goin for gh blood test


----------

